
KDE on Windows status update - buovjaga
http://kfunk.org/2016/06/18/kde-on-windows-update/
======
MilnerRoute
Vaguely related: I just read that at this week's Randa sprints, someone fixed
a 13-year-old KDE bug...

[https://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/06/18/222246/kde-bug-
fixe...](https://tech.slashdot.org/story/16/06/18/222246/kde-bug-fixed-
after-13-years)

